# Best djent amp out there?



## DrunkenBam

SUp foos 
just wondering what amp is producing the best djent tone out there right now currently lookin at peavey 6505+, mesa tripple rectifier, or and engl(dunno what model). Budget is 2000-2200 for the head and then a dece cab to go along maybe an orange? thoughts? thanks


----------



## turkaloot

evh 5150 3, dont think, just buy


----------



## Hyacinth

Engl Savage IMO


----------



## Aftertheburial13

Cant go wrong with a used 6505 and you still got cash left over for more gear. Never played the 6505 plus but I heard for the extra money for the improved clean channel it still sucks.


----------



## 7stringDemon

EVH 5150III.

That's it. Fuck ENGL. Fuck Mesa. Fuck Peavey.

Just get the EVH5150III. It is the perfect amp.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Arent we not supposed to be posting djent threads in the G&E section??? I thought that was supposed to be for the beginners section only...


----------



## Choop

Just about any high gain amp can produce a 'djenty' tone. It mostly just comes down to voicing among other qualities, and it's all preference really. Just listen to clips on youtube or whatever.


----------



## theo

Any of the amps listed will do fine, you'll want a decent noise gate and possibly a boost pedal. Some people also like compressors. It's all really up to taste and technique. You could also look into a used axe fx standard or ultra. That way you have all your amp, cab, effect etc needs sorted and you just need to think about how you're going to amplify it.


----------



## Erazoender

I'm an ENGL whore myself, so I'd say Savage. I can never get myself to really like Peavey and EVH stuff personally. Very specific kind of tone that just doesn't sit with me. To each their own, though.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I agree with the ENGL and the Peavey 6505+. One company I would keep an eye on, if they can keep improving their stability issues are, Bugera. The Bugera 6262/6260 sound so bad-ass.

Just not sold on the Infinium Technology just yet. Really, really, really, want to though.


----------



## McKay

If Meshuggah can do it on valvestates with G12T-75s, it can be done on pretty much anything with high gain.


----------



## Isaiah

Dont get an amp, get an AXE FX, a power amp, and any cab you like that isnt a piece of crap.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Either that or one of those DAR amps. Not necessarily the FBM( if it ever comes out)
But it would certaintly blow your budget to the skies


----------



## EOT

The DAR FBM will "djent" like no other... And I don't even like djent. Beyond that, you can get there with several other amps. It's not some magical sound that only certain pieces of gear can achieve.


----------



## karjim

Fryette Pitbull UL + MAXON 808 + 2 noise Gate + Ubercab212= Tightest Mofo Od
DJENT = Tight Sound + Noob Chuggah Chuggah on low string ?


----------



## Berti_smb

Engl Fireball 100 and Savage 120, no boost, just noise gate


----------



## theoctopus

Roland Cube.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^True story


----------



## will_shred

Choop said:


> Just about any high gain amp can produce a 'djenty' tone. It mostly just comes down to voicing among other qualities, and it's all preference really. Just listen to clips on youtube or whatever.



i have to agree with this... Just because I've heard so many people get a nice tight djent tone from such a wide variety of amps. I even got a nice one with my blackstar HT-50. It just depends on how you EQ it


----------



## Ishan

/thread


----------



## donray1527

You could always plug your guitar into a can attached to a string and mic the other end.


----------



## LeAdEr

Rivera Knucklehead KR 7. The best sounding amp i´ve ever heard


----------



## noUser01

1) 5150.

2) This should've been in the beginner's section to start with.

3) See my signature.

4) Number 1.


----------



## hairychris

POD -> Largest power amp you can find.


----------



## Discoqueen

ConnorGilks said:


> 1) 5150.
> 
> 2) This should've been in the beginner's section to start with.
> 
> 3) See my signature.
> 
> 4) Number 1.



That's a cool article, I might try to Djent now just to see if I can pull it off!


----------



## baptizedinblood




----------



## Yo_Wattup




----------



## EOT

baptizedinblood said:


>





Yo_Wattup said:


>



 I can't believe this got to TWO pages


----------



## DrunkenBam

Ok thanks all im thinking a EVH 5150 III with a orange ppc 412 cab.


----------



## teamSKDM

buy an axe fx, and use a good power amp. 
and either an orange or mesa cab with vintage 30s.

/thread


----------



## sniperfreak223

7stringDemon said:


> EVH 5150III.
> 
> That's it. Fuck ENGL. Fuck Mesa. Fuck Peavey.
> 
> Just get the EVH5150III. It is the perfect amp.



You do know the EVH is a PEAVEY, right?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sniperfreak223 said:


> You do know the EVH is a PEAVEY, right?


 
The 5150 IIIs are made by Fender.


----------



## facepalm66

Don't listen to all those noobs out there.
Get a Roland Cube 30, hands down!

If kids want to Djent - they Djent with Roland!
Many awesome artists use Roland 30, including:
Mashoga, pintera, peryferi, Joe rock'n'roll band, Jonas brothers, TossArocK, metlika, Deff Loomis, Lola Englund, D'eww'in thousand and many many others.

You should consider yourself being among the best. Good luck Djenting the shit out of your parents!


----------



## noUser01

Discoqueen said:


> That's a cool article, I might try to Djent now just to see if I can pull it off!



Awesome, post your results (words or recordings) in the thread! Questions are also welcome.


----------



## redstone

Buy a tube amp, remove the tubes, insert some light bulbs, profit.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Ishan said:


> /thread




wow!


----------



## sniperfreak223

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The 5150 IIIs are made by Fender.



but the 5150 that serves as their basis is a Peavey design.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sniperfreak223 said:


> but the 5150 that serves as their basis is a Peavey design.



...technically it would be EVH's design based on a Soldano SLO. Of course none of that matters anyway as the 5150 range wouldn't exist withoud Ed.


----------



## EricSVT18

This thread is hilarious hahah. Listen man, any decent metal amp can be tweaked to get that "djent" sound. I have a 5150 and I can get all types of metal tones. As far as learning "to djent", it's all in your playin ability. Its nothing extremely hard. It's not some godly type of music. Don't get me wrong, i like many "djent" bands but this fad has grown out of control. Check out angel vivaldi, volumes, periphery, etc. Listen to bands like that(or others) and just see the timing and patterns they use.


----------



## ZEBOV

This question has been asked over a thousand times. You couldn't use Google?


----------



## baptizedinblood

facepalm66 said:


> Don't listen to all those noobs out there.
> Get a Roland Cube 30, hands down!
> 
> If kids want to Djent - they Djent with Roland!
> Many awesome artists use Roland 30, including:
> Mashoga, pintera, peryferi, Joe rock'n'roll band, Jonas brothers, TossArocK, metlika, Deff Loomis, Lola Englund, D'eww'in thousand and many many others.
> 
> You should consider yourself being among the best. Good luck Djenting the shit out of your parents!


----------



## johnny_ace

redstone said:


> Buy a tube amp, remove the tubes, insert some light bulbs, profit.


 
only after selling the shitty tubes, also eco bulbs get you that bright sound


----------



## sear

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Cant go wrong with a used 6505 and you still got cash left over for more gear. Never played the 6505 plus but I heard for the extra money for the improved clean channel it still sucks.


The clean channel isn't bad, it's just not a Fender clean channel.

The voicing on the plus model is also different, it has more emphasis on the high mids and is "growlier" for lack of a better term.


----------



## AKopp

I have a few of the amps listed already... 5150 Block letter, 6505+, Engl Savage, and a Framus Cobra amongst others... For me the Savage is the clear winner. Versatile as all hell, plenty of mids. You can't go wrong. Get a Mesa 4x12 for the cab. I have an Orange 2x12 and it's okay, but the Mesa has the balls. Good luck.


----------



## Aztec

Almost all ENGL models can djent like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Oxygen42

I would have to agree with anyone who says AXE-FX or POD. Meshuggah used PODs, use Axe-FXs now. Periphery/Bulb used PODs, now use Axe-FXs. Best Djent tone that I can find is POD Farm/a POD x3 with the Big Bottom amp and a tube screamer sim in front.


----------



## guitarister7321

Power amp + Axe FX II probably. That's what I'd get of I had 2k.


----------



## Andrew91

Javier from Animals As Leaders still has his Axe Fx Ultra for sale, $1.6k, he'd probably go lower. CX2 Power Amp, Omega Enclosures cab!
Omega is the best! Custom cabs, cheaper than that Orange, and you can tell them what you're looking for and they'll make it. Lots of bands are starting to use them these days.


----------



## SkullCrusher

theoctopus said:


> Roland Cube.



Micro Cube surely?

And is the EVH 5150 3 50watt really that good?

I think a purchase may be in order!!!

does it do bed room levels through a 1x12?


----------



## Tasteh

Peavey JSX

Sounds the best out of all listed here (aside from AXE FX)


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Peavey 3120, needs to boost maybe a TS9 to get it super bright.


----------



## AscendingMatt

what is djent?


----------



## johnny_ace

it's a band dude everyone knows that


----------



## InfinityCollision

AscendingMatt said:


> what is djent?


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

I must agree, being a pitbull ul owner myself.....its insane! Check it out....I think my other option would be an engl invader or powerball II. 
Sometimes I wonder if I wouldve preferred the engl for more of the compressed sound, but the pitbull is just so in your face its amazing...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Almost any high gain amp can djent. It's more in the speakers than anything else, unless you're using an Axe FX / Line 6 Pod (HD500, xt pro, etc)

I've got a Randall head and a Randall 4x12 with Celestion G12-T75s and it djents pretty well.


----------



## GSingleton

Marshall MS-2 Mini Amp | Musician&#39;s Friend

thank me later


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Axe FX and 40 t00bscreamers.
and a bernie rico


----------



## karjim

Maxon 808+ Samsung Galaxy S3 ...best djent sound I've heard...Even Opeth djents on Samsung Galaxy


----------



## CRASHER369

facepalm66 said:


> Don't listen to all those noobs out there.
> Get a Roland Cube 30, hands down!
> 
> If kids want to Djent - they Djent with Roland!
> Many awesome artists use Roland 30, including:
> Mashoga, pintera, peryferi, Joe rock'n'roll band, Jonas brothers, TossArocK, metlika, Deff Loomis, Lola Englund, D'eww'in thousand and many many others.
> 
> You should consider yourself being among the best. Good luck Djenting the shit out of your parents!



This made my day


----------

